
NSA employee who brought hacking tools home sentenced to 66 months in prison - SQL2219
https://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/2018/09/nsa-employee-who-brought-hacking-tools-home-sentenced-to-66-months-in-prison/
======
technofiend
Considering the kind of work he did, you'd think he would assume his home
systems could be easily compromised and work late in a secure environment
rather than take any risks at home.

